# Interested in watching the ipad 2 launch?



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

http://live.appleinsider.com/

It starts at 10am pacific.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the Apple Keynote introducing the iPad2?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It should be posted here when they get around to it:

http://www.apple.com/apple-events/


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

geko29 said:


> It should be posted here when they get around to it:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/apple-events/


Thanks for the info; I'll watch for it.


----------

